# Like it or not, here are the deer season dates!



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/04/ohio_deer_hunting_seasons_set.html


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I am really disappointed losing the early mzzldr week.They blame to much pressure in three areas,nothing about over harvesting deer for the last several years,I think is the real culprit.Give us back our early mzzl season.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What is the time frame to do a turkey mount?


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Bobk, I will PM you. Don't want to hijack tis post with business promotion&#128513;


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm satisfied with it. My only question is, nowhere in the article does it state the maximum amount of deer a guy can take statewide. Would anybody here have that info.?


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Kind of upsetting they scheduled bonus gun on Monday-Tuesday. Seems like the DOW always finds a way to limit participation, then complain about falling license sales. They just couldn't make it a weekend like it once was.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ronny said:


> Kind of upsetting they scheduled bonus gun on Monday-Tuesday. Seems like the DOW always finds a way to limit participation, then complain about falling license sales. They just couldn't make it a weekend like it once was.


The original proposal had it scheduled for Dec 26 27, the weekend, and hunters complained loudly about those dates being that it was the day after Christmas and it would interfere with family time with hunters needed to leave on Christmas day to travel to their hunting grounds.

The DOW just listened to the feedback they received from hunters....at least about this one.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I was definitely not a fan of having a bonus gun season with the herd being down. But having the bonus weekend on a Monday and Tuesday should limit some pressure. Not sure how the public will like that one? Good by me though. 

Youth on same dates... Good! Still wish there was a one deer limit though.

Muzzleloader later in the year...Good (because of the two day extended gun season)


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Lundy said:


> The DOW just listened to the feedback they received from hunters....at least about this one.


In a sense. They did move it from the day after Christmas.
Doesn't mean those wanting it changed, wanted it moved to Mon-Tues?


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

And here are the bag limits county by county....
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ouncil-approves-2015-2016-hunting-regulations


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

and really nothing changed to help the deer population, we gave up an early mz season for a bonus gun weekend. but yet they are listening to hunter feedback when they set the regs.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hopintocash2 said:


> and really nothing changed to help the deer population, we gave up an early mz season for a bonus gun weekend. but yet they are listening to hunter feedback when they set the regs.


Well......yes... they did actually.

The glass is not always half empty, sometimes it's actually half full.

Please read

Approved county bag limits:

*No more than two either-sex deer permits*: Athens, Auglaize, Belmont, Butler, Carroll, Champaign, Clark, Clinton, Coshocton, Darke, Erie, Fairfield, Fayette, Gallia, Geauga, Greene, Guernsey, Hancock, Harrison, Hocking, Jackson, Jefferson, Lawrence, Madison, Meigs, Mercer, Miami, Monroe, Montgomery, Morgan, Morrow, Muskingum, Noble, Ottawa, Perry, Pickaway, Preble, Sandusky, Shelby, Tuscarawas, Van Wert, Vinton, Warren, Washington and Wood. Antlerless permits are not valid in these counties.

*No more than three either-sex deer permits*: Adams, Allen, Ashland, Ashtabula, Brown, Clermont, Columbiana, Crawford, Defiance, Fulton, Hardin, Henry, Highland, Holmes, Huron, Knox, Licking, Logan, Mahoning, Marion, Medina, Paulding, Pike, Putnam, Richland, Ross, Scioto, Seneca, Trumbull, Union, Wayne, Williams and Wyandot. Antlerless permits are not valid in these counties.

*No more than three either-sex permits, or two either-sex permits and one antlerless permit*: Lake, Lorain, Portage and Stark.

*No more than four either-sex permits, or three either-sex permits and one antlerless permit*: Cuyahoga, Delaware, Franklin, Hamilton, Lucas and Summit.

The *statewide bag limit of six deer was approved, a reduction from the limit of nine deer last season.* Only one deer may be antlered, and a *hunter cannot exceed a county bag limit*. Antlerless permits may be used from Sept. 26 through Nov. 29, 2015.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

" hunter cannot exceed a county bag limit"

Wasn't that always the case? I know they use to do zones but its been county for a couple years now hasn't it?


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronny said:


> Kind of upsetting they scheduled bonus gun on Monday-Tuesday. Seems like the DOW always finds a way to limit participation, then complain about falling license sales. They just couldn't make it a weekend like it once was.


Moving that bonus weekend to Monday and Tuesday sounds like the state treading eggshells to avoid flat out admitting the heard size is falling below that so called magic number they want. I may change my over all harvest numbers for next year again based on the new regs... I suspect we just lost a few more hunters as the harvest numbers dwindle and the afforded hunting seasons change. I cried harvest less deer and my "GOD" that's what is going to happen for two reasons... there aren't as many deer and now there wont be as many hunters.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The thing to remember is you can put the bag limit at 50 per person, but if you can't get to where the deer are, it doesn't matter. Posted/leased ground is killing more of the hunting populace than anything.


----------



## 1two (Apr 19, 2015)

The herd is dead these drunk ******* hillybillys shoot em for fun n 2 save $. Plus how many ppl take time off harvesting, aka pass on deer..? Not many. Private land and farms are most of what's left of the herd. There has been a Big time decline in deer n more orange.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

1two got a problem with ******** lol? And honestly I know lots of people who pass on deer everyone I hunt with does. We only try to shoot a few doe's every year and make sure there old and we only shoot mature bucks. And I guess u could call my group ******** but we're not out getting drunk poaching deer. You dumb ass


----------

